# Corner tank - 65 gallon with 16 gallon sump - first time build



## jornb (1 mo ago)

Hello there!

I'm planning on building my first aquarium! I've read a bunch online, watched youtube videos, and tried my best at a setup. Hoping to get some tips before I get started to make sure my plan sounds OK.

I've had a 20 gallon in the past, but I now want to make something that will fit better in my home. I don't have a lot of space available, and it has to be in the corner. This is what I've come up with, which is a 65 gallon display tank and 16 gallon sump. It'll be fresh water, planted, with shrimp and micro crabs. Maybe some fish if they all get along, but I really love crabs, shrimp and plants so they are the priority.


















*Plan for overflow*
Main inliet + emergency inlet (blue)
Return (red): Thinking of having two separate return outlets over the overflow to create some motion in the tank.

I've never done this before, and I really don't want to end up with water all over my floor. Is this the right design to go for? It feels scary to drill in the bottom of the tank 












*Plan for sump*
Red: Mechanical filtration, spunges
Blue: Bioballs
Yellow: Heater

My goal for the sump is to reduce clutter in the display tank, and get a large filter area. I'm hoping to get a quiet circulation and I'm thinking of doing a 640 gal/h return pump.













*A couple of questions*

Does the design look OK? Would you change some parts of it?
Is it worth the hassle to go for a CO2 reactor for this scale of tank, compared to just a regular or inline diffuser?
Considering the display tank will be a square and not a rectangle, do I need to have a pump inside to create flow through all parts of it?
If I were to install a UV sterilizer in the future, can I just put a small pump next to the main return pump, and feed that into the display tank through the UV filter? Because I've understood that the water needs to flow quite slowly for the UV to work?

Any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kurama (5 mo ago)

Drilling the tank and sump work is pretty intense for a first time build. Also, sumps are generally used on saltwater tanks. You could run two cannister filters with less risk and get proper flow around the tank.

UV sterilizers are usually used temporarily to help right a wrong, not on all the time. If you keep everything stable you'll probably never need a UV sterilizer.

I like the concept, following to see everyone else's advice


----------



## jornb (1 mo ago)

Thanks for the reply! Maybe you are right, I'll do some more research on cannister filters. I have to admit I am a bit biased towards sumps, but I don't know if I have a really good reason to prefer it.


----------



## Dlaw (6 mo ago)

I like the sump idea, if for no other reason than additional water volume. I don't see anything glaringly wrong with your design, but I personally would just do a cube tank, as that cut off corner seems like it's going to be difficult to get right.

As for your other questions, the only one I think I can adequately answer is about UV. In the reefing world, most just use a distribution manifold, and use a gate valve to divert enough water through the UV for it to function properly, and just have it drain back into the sump.

You might need a circulation pump of some kind in the display, but it will probably depend on your aquascape.


----------



## jornb (1 mo ago)

Dlaw said:


> As for your other questions, the only one I think I can adequately answer is about UV. In the reefing world, most just use a distribution manifold, and use a gate valve to divert enough water through the UV for it to function properly, and just have it drain back into the sump.


Thanks, that makes a lot of sense. Wouldn't have thought just returning it to the sump would be enough, but it makes sense now that I think about it. Sounds like something I can fairly easily add later if and when I need to.


----------

